# Pulled/Strained Pec muscle



## DarksideSix (Mar 7, 2016)

Anybody ever had one of these?   I let my ego get the better of me this past weekend and went heavier than normal on bench press.  Was hitting 315 and on the 6th rep when I got to the top I felt my pec kind roll.....or pop maybe.  It was sore for a day or so but getting a little better now.  still tight when I stretch it.  I did this twice before many years ago and both times felt much worse than this one so I'm hoping for a quick recovery.  Needless to say i'll be taking it easy on chest for a week or two.  Probably bump down to Herms weight. 

Thanks.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 7, 2016)

Yup. Shit sucks.

Keep jamming a lacrosse ball in there and a hit it with a car buffer if you have one.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 7, 2016)

Judging by the pop you probably tore some shit.  Two things for recovery that will help on top of the car buffer like dys suggested...

Blood flow and compression.

Let it chill for a few days. Then get in and pump it.  10 lb dumbbells for amrap sets.  Try and hit 100 to 200 reps at least 2x per week.  Press. No fly movements.

For compression a knee wraps works great.  Wrap starting halfway on the biceps coming up onto the shoulder.  About 70 percent tension on the wrap. Leave it on for about 2 minutes.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm dealing with the same thing. Getting blood into the pec will make it feel better. Atleast for me it does.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 7, 2016)

I think we all need to have a chat about setting the shoulder so we can prevent this from happening over and over...


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 7, 2016)

It wasn't so much of a pop, I didn't hear it, just felt it kinda roll.  like a hard cramp maybe.  I watched a youtube video by 2 physical therapists that showed how to massage it with my fingers which has been helping.  I don't plan on doing any fly type movements for a while but it's actually starting to feel better with just my body weight pressure.  

I don't have a car buffer so that's not an option.


----------



## bugman (Mar 7, 2016)

Listen to POB.  Period.  Good luck and wishing you a quick recovery.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 8, 2016)

i strained mine awhile back, hurt in the pec trap and neck. took a couple of weeks before it felt good enough to push much


----------



## monster-ish (Mar 8, 2016)

Check out peptide bpc 157. Worked great at healing my partially  torn pec. I ran it 200mcg/day for four weeks and now my best feels great no pain and back at putting up new pr's


----------



## Maijah (Mar 8, 2016)

My boy tore his pec a few months ago. He went to some fancy specialist in Boston and got the muscle reattached. He has a nasty scar and he can't lift for a few months. He's shrinking as I type this


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't think it's a tear.  it's healing pretty quick and starting to feel better.  I've been massaging the shit out of it and taking it easy.  Think i'll go in Thursday like POB said and try and get a good pump with really light weight and get blood flowing through it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 8, 2016)

Darkside you can get a cheap 6" car buffer for like $20. Every old ass lifter should have one imo. It's great for getting some blood flow into sore muscles.


----------

